# Help identifying a suspect insect - woodlice larvae?



## fibit (Aug 11, 2011)

I need some help identifying these strange bugs that have appeared on one of the plants in my White's tree frog tank. I suspect they may be woodlice as I keep them as part of the clean-up crew.

Does anyone know what they are? Are they safe to stay in the tank or should I throw out the plant? I've had the plants in there for several months so it's a little odd they would appear out of the blue if they have come in from outside the tank.

I made a bodged together macro/microscope lens for my camera phone, so it allowed me to take a super close up pic/video to assist - although it's a little difficult to focus, but I hope I did a good enough job?!

The YouTube video is here (link)

Here is the pic:


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Try looking at pictures of mealy bugs- pseudococcus.

What plants do you have?


----------



## rimonex (Dec 21, 2010)

gmccurdie said:


> Try looking at pictures of mealy bugs- pseudococcus.
> 
> What plants do you have?


Yep I'd say mealy bug.


----------



## fibit (Aug 11, 2011)

gmccurdie said:


> What plants do you have?


Thank you for that info, I agree it very much looks like a mealy bug.

The plant they were on is a diffenbachia. I also have 2 Scindapsus, a couple of bromeliads and a Asplenium/birds nest fern, and a couple more that I can't remember the names of! Are these at risk too?

I've taken the affected plant out, I can't see any more mealy bugs on other plants or soil etc, but I'll keep an eye out.

Bit annoyed as they frogs really enjoyed leaping on the leaves! I'm open to any suggestions on decent replacements!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Young woodlice look very much like adults- just smaller. To be honest, I'd never use Diffenbachia anyway, because of it's toxicity- it's not called 'dumb cane' for nothing!

Peace lilies (Spathiphyllem) have similarly large leaves, but are much less toxic. If your viv is tall enough, you could also consider a small-to-medium umbrella tree (Schefflera).


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

fibit said:


> Thank you for that info, I agree it very much looks like a mealy bug.
> 
> The plant they were on is a diffenbachia. I also have 2 Scindapsus, a couple of bromeliads and a Asplenium/birds nest fern, and a couple more that I can't remember the names of! Are these at risk too?
> 
> ...


 If they are Jack Beardsley mealybugs (guess from pictures) they like dieffenbachia but are often found in other plants. Just have to keep an eye out.

Sansevieria trifasciata would look nice and give the frogs something to climb on.


----------



## fibit (Aug 11, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'd never use Diffenbachia anyway, because of it's toxicity- it's not called 'dumb cane' for nothing!


Thanks for the advice Ron. The cane isn't the only thing that was dumb it seems! That's the last time I ask in the garden centre which plants are non toxic and believe them! I've since looked up all the other plants, and they seem to be genuinely safe (they're all for sale on dartfrog, so they must be 'phib friendly!

There is one exception though, this plant (below) which I was given, I was told it's a ficus elastica - but it looks a little different to the google image results, any idea if it is or not?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fibit said:


> Thanks for the advice Ron. The cane isn't the only thing that was dumb it seems! That's the last time I ask in the garden centre which plants are non toxic and believe them! I've since looked up all the other plants, and they seem to be genuinely safe (they're all for sale on dartfrog, so they must be 'phib friendly!
> 
> There is one exception though, this plant (below) which I was given, I was told it's a ficus elastica - but it looks a little different to the google image results, any idea if it is or not?
> 
> image


Yep, it's an F elastica- not sure on the variety, but it could be _Tineke_: Ficus elastica tineke 6" | La Jardinière St-Louis ltée
It doesn't really matter though, care is pretty much the same for all of them.


----------

